# Deutsche Sprachdatei für Eclipse 3.3



## RoNa (19. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wo ( URL ) die deutsche Sprachdatei für Eclipse 3.3 zu bekommen ist ?

Habe schon mit Google nach dieser Spelling-Datei gesucht, aber bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Erfolg. :-(

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Robert


----------



## Jango (20. Okt 2007)

Gibt es (noch) nicht.


----------



## foobar (20. Okt 2007)

Wird es wohl auch net von IBM geben. Guckst du hier: http://www.eclipse.org/proposals/babel


----------

